# It's a Birthday!



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

What a fun video to watch! Thanks for posting it. He is just gorgeous.

Happy Birthday, Bertie!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What an absolutely wonderful video. Happy 2nd Birthday gorgeous Bertie!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Happy, Happy, Happy beautiful Bertie! All your boys are gorgeous, great video!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, hard to believe he's already 2! Happy Birthday handsome!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

No way!!!! Already?? But but....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

The video was wonderful. Happy Birthday, Bertie! You have grown into quite the handsome boy


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I love this video, and its awesome showing the different stages of your handsome pup 

Happy Birthday Bertie!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

What a great video! Happy 2nd Birthday to a super handsome boy


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Bertie - Happy Birthday


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Happy birthday swet boy!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Many happy moments in that video. Happy Birthday to handsome Bertie.


----------



## Bwilson (Mar 25, 2014)

Can't get video to work at the moment but Happy Birthday to Bertie.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday Bertie, wonderful video.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Happeeeee Burfpdae tu da UUUUUUUUUUUUUU!

(Max doesn't spell well.)


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Kate, the video is fabulous. I really enjoyed it. You did a great job putting music to the pictures. It is rare for someone to be able to do that so artistically. I also liked the way you moved the action through Bertie's life, winding up with the shows he has won. I really got the feeling that I had gotten to know him. Making that video was obviously a true labor of love. Thank you for sharing it.

NewfieMom


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Bertie is awesome. It is obvious that you have spent a lot of time with him. Happy Birthday to one of the cool dudes on the Forum. :wavey:


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Bertie.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

NewfieMom is right once again. You made a fantastic video. 

Happy Birthday to Bertie, a true Golden dream dog!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Bertie. Seems like you were just a puppy a little while ago.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Happy birthday Bertie! Great video Kate


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Just saw this so I'm late to the party. Great video--happy belated Bertie!


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Happy 2nd birthday!!!


----------

